# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Restaurant Farang Asia Treff in Prakhon Chai

## schiene

In Prakhon Chai bei Dieter bekommt man hausgemachte Wurst und andere Spezialitäten.
Er ist gelernter Metzger und sein Essen ist auch immer sehr gut.Er ist sehr hilfsbereit und
steht gerne für Tips und Infos für die Umgebung zur Verfügung.
Kontakt Informationen
Restaurant Farang Asia Treff
bei Pranee and Dieter Molter 
Straße 394 Moo 1 Amnoigit ( Straße nach Phanom Rung) 
Stadt PRAKONCHAI 
Provinz Buri Ram 31140
Nordost Thailand 
Telefon ++66(0)801510018 (thai/englisch Pranee)
+66(0)817092114 (deutsch/englisch Dieter) 
Email: info@master-butcher.com
Webseite: http://www.master-butcher.com

----------


## schiene

Dieter hat seit April 2014 sein Restaurant geschlossen.Zur Zeit führt es ein Franzose oder Belgier.
Ob er auch Wurstwaren verkauft weiß ich nicht.

----------


## schorschilia

> Dieter hat seit April 2014 sein Restaurant geschlossen.Zur Zeit führt es ein Franzose oder Belgier.


..ist das der aus dem TV "bekannte" Schweine-Dieter?

----------


## schiene

> ..ist das der aus dem TV "bekannte" Schweine-Dieter?


Nein das ist er nicht."Schweinedieter" ist in Pattaya.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schweinedieter ist schon sehr lange in udon thani

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...schweinedieter ist schon sehr lange in udon thani


Schweine Dieter

*Seit Mai 2012* lässt in Udon Thani ein deutscher Metzgermeister aus Herne seine Wurstspezialitäten produzieren. 

170/1 Pracha Uthit Alley
A. Muang
Udon Thani 41000

----------

